# Cervelo problems (carbon)



## ralph1

Hi all,

I have just got my 1st Cervelo and very happy with it, I did a fair bit of research before I got it as well. I was speaking to a LBS mechanic mate of mine who sell Cervelo in their shop, he asked why i got it as they have had a "few" come back broken, he stated they can come apart around the BB area, the alu comes apart from the carbon, or break on the rear stays, has anybody heard of this happening?

He has one customer on his 4th frame, all replaced under warranty.....the only reason he stays with Cervelo is he likes the way they ride.
cheers

Ralph


----------



## DrJordon

If you check the Cervelo Forum there are several reports of visible cracks around the BB area. In each time Cervelo has just warrantied the frame. The consensus seems to be that the cracks are cosmetic but Cervelo stands behind there product. Which is why I went with them and there lifetime warranty.


----------



## Comer

I've owned a put a ton of miles on a SLC (S2 now), an RS and an S3. All are were great bikes with no problems. My lbs has sold a ton of Cervelos with very few problems.


----------



## Daren

I ride with a guy that has had 2 or 3 crack like that. All have been replaced


----------



## PlatyPius

We had 11 of them while I worked at a shop that sold them. 4 of them involved the BB insert actually rotating in the frame.


----------



## 1stmh

I just had my R3 replaced under warranty. I had cracks on the bb. Have a new R3. But I lost like 4 weeks of riding in the meantime.


----------



## Tinea Pedis

Did they cover the labor cost of swapping all the parts over?


----------



## PlatyPius

Tinea Pedis said:


> Did they cover the labor cost of swapping all the parts over?


The dealer usually eats that, hence why bike shop bikes cost more than bikes from BD and such.


----------



## em3

I have had two R3 frames replaced by Cevelo for BB cracks. I am convinced they were both cosmetic, regardless, both times Cervelo replaced frames in less then 10 days. Fact of life with ALL carbon frames is that cracks happen, which is why buying a carbon frame with a lifetime warranty is a must these days.
EM3


----------



## Tinea Pedis

Or just getting insurance....


And ta for that PP.


----------



## jezphil

I had a BB crack in my R3 after around five rides. Very frustrating. However, Cervelo are not cheapskates when it comes to replacing frames as you can see from this forum and others such as the one on the Cervelo site. I've looked at the forums and haven't seen anyone that's had a BB crack and has been told by Cervelo to sling their hook. I was sent a new frame without problems. Cervelo frames are not cheap but what you get in return is a really reliable warrantly and peace of mind that if something goes wrong that is a manufacturing fault, you'll be fine with a replacement. I've not returned frames to other manufacturers, so can't compare, but happy with Cervelo.


----------



## Opus51569

I don't mean this to come across as a flame, but I'm struck by the number of people here who have bought an expensive product that is obviously flawed, yet are happy (or at least satisfied) because the warranty process is relatively easy...multiple times in some cases. Once, I get, but two or more times for the same problem? For me I think it would be time to get off the train. JMHO.


----------



## cotterless ankles

I've been seriously considering the Cervelo RS, but these issues concern me and I'm holding back for now. My second choice is the Synanpse Carbon 3. I'll closely monitor this thread.
Thanks-

cotterless ankles


----------



## jezphil

Opus51569 said:


> I don't mean this to come across as a flame, but I'm struck by the number of people here who have bought an expensive product that is obviously flawed, yet are happy (or at least satisfied) because the warranty process is relatively easy...multiple times in some cases. Once, I get, but two or more times for the same problem? For me I think it would be time to get off the train. JMHO.


Fair point, but high end carbon fiber bikes of any make can need to go back to the manufacturer - guys I ride with have had different frustrating problems with other makes of frame and I'm not sure that Cervelo is especially bad. I've also got a Look carbon frame and that's had a manufacturing issue and needed replacing. Plenty of other reputable makes also have forum chat about manufacturing issues. If you zone in on these, you could assume the problems affect a higher percentage of people than they actually do - those sites specifically attract people with problems (like me when my BB cracked). Cervelo bikes can be expensive but, as with all makes, paying a lot of money doesn't stop the fact that these kind of frame are often pushing designs to the limit (e.g. weight, stiffness etc) and so can be just as prone to issues as cheaper bikes. Unfortunately, expensive does not equal issue-free. Maybe there's an analogy here with cars where a Ferrari owner is just as likely to take his vehicle back to the garage than the owner of a regular Ford. With that being my view, I just want to be sure that if something does go wrong it will be put right at someone else's cost. I had issues with my R3, but Cervelo came good and my replacement is really excellent, so I'm definitely staying on the train. Blimey - I should add that I don't work for the Cervelo PR department.


----------



## PlatyPius

cotterless ankles said:


> I've been seriously considering the Cervelo RS, but these issues concern me and I'm holding back for now. My second choice is the Synanpse Carbon 3. I'll closely monitor this thread.
> Thanks-
> 
> cotterless ankles


I never saw an RS come back in the shop with a broken frame. It was always the R3, P3, or Soloist.


----------



## cotterless ankles

PlatyPius said:


> I never saw an RS come back in the shop with a broken frame. It was always the R3, P3, or Soloist.



Ahhhh..... good to know that.

Thanks


----------



## cxwrench

we sell lots of cervelos at the shop i work at and we've never had one have this bb problem. 3 employees ride them, and we have a bunch of racers on them. zero problems. wonder if it has anything to do w/ ham-fisted mechanics over-torqueing bb's?


----------



## parker3375

Our cervelo rep has told us that there was a batch of bikes where the cosmetic layer of paint/resin seemed to separate causing the appearance of cracks around the bottom bracket. He said that they were giving the customers new frames for these so that customers would have piece of mind. I wouldn't worry too much about the construction of cervelo's. I have seen a customer come in with a p2c that went into a garage on a roofrack and it actually caused the duraace barend shifter and aluminum aerobar to break but the frame was fine.


----------



## SROC3

.......its like a BMW.....it may break down but the warranty gives you peace of mind. Mos tof the issues, as far as I can read are not causing serious accidents and may very well be just blemishes on final work construction. Over-torquing of the BB could be an issue as well. Not all LBSs are made equal. I know mine is so I'm even more so not worried 

Plus, their lifetime warranty is awesome. I have an S1 now, no issues thus far. Great bike and will be definitely getting an S2 soon. I have 100% confidence that if anything goes awry, I'll be taken care of


----------



## dgbikes

The love of the warranty is if you are the original owner. Man, it sucks when you are the second owner. I got a used but pristine '08 SLC-SL last November and was so stoked... 450 miles later (250 of those on rollers) and my drive side chain stay poinked while riding a fast Seattle (read: kind of lumpy) downhill. It does say something about the strength of the frame in that it didn't fail, though my shifting went wonky. But it's at Calfee now, and not under me for the short Seattle summer. Chalk it up as a lesson learned. I should have followed the advice of one of the SLC-SL's reviewers, "Don't buy this frame unless you can afford to buy another one."


----------



## natedg200202

Opus51569 said:


> I don't mean this to come across as a flame, but I'm struck by the number of people here who have bought an expensive product that is obviously flawed, yet are happy (or at least satisfied) because the warranty process is relatively easy...multiple times in some cases. Once, I get, but two or more times for the same problem? For me I think it would be time to get off the train. JMHO.


I honestly don't think that defective Cervelo's are the norm. Each person represents a sample of one individual. For instance, I have put 3,000 miles on my RS in one year - no problems and no signs of cracking.


----------



## bandito

Currently in the process of replacing, under warranty, my R3SL. It had a complete fracture of the seat stay one year after purchase. No crash, just a bump in the road. Cervelo has dealed with it promptly and professionally. Will have to build it up again though, since I did it myself originally.


----------



## mtbbmet

jezphil said:


> Fair point, but high end carbon fiber bikes of any make can need to go back to the manufacturer - guys I ride with have had different frustrating problems with other makes of frame and I'm not sure that Cervelo is especially bad. I've also got a Look carbon frame and that's had a manufacturing issue and needed replacing. Plenty of other reputable makes also have forum chat about manufacturing issues. If you zone in on these, you could assume the problems affect a higher percentage of people than they actually do - those sites specifically attract people with problems (like me when my BB cracked). Cervelo bikes can be expensive but, as with all makes, paying a lot of money doesn't stop the fact that these kind of frame are often pushing designs to the limit (e.g. weight, stiffness etc) and so can be just as prone to issues as cheaper bikes. Unfortunately, expensive does not equal issue-free. Maybe there's an analogy here with cars where a Ferrari owner is just as likely to take his vehicle back to the garage than the owner of a regular Ford. With that being my view, I just want to be sure that if something does go wrong it will be put right at someone else's cost. I had issues with my R3, but Cervelo came good and my replacement is really excellent, so I'm definitely staying on the train. Blimey - I should add that I don't work for the Cervelo PR department.


I just stumbled across this thread. I also don't mean to start a flame war, or be a troll, but I challenge you to find a thread like this in the Colnago forum. Most of the complaints there are about distribution and not being able to get the newest frame with a paint scheme from 10 years ago. But very rarely do you hear about frame manufacturing complaints. Also, Colnago has never once issued a recall. 
In short, I'm with Opus. Why do people keep buying products that there are known problems with?


----------



## rydbyk

Had my RS since 2008. No problems.:thumbsup:


----------



## biketwins

I was riding my RS on a training ride today. As I was pulling into my driveway at the end of my ride (8 mph), I shifted into my bottom chain-ring. The chain fell between the bottom chain-ring and the chain-stay, causing a deep gash in the frame. The bike is only a few months old (I'm the original owner) and has only been serviced by the local Cervelo dealership. Do you think this should be covered under Cervelo's warranty since this flaws the integrity of the frame at a high-stress location?


----------



## RJP Diver

biketwins said:


> Do you think this should be covered under Cervelo's warranty since this flaws the integrity of the frame at a high-stress location?


Sorry to tell you, but this falls under "user error" dude. 

You're the one who damaged the frame. Do note that there is a difference between a "flaw" which would be an original defect in the manufacture of the bike or something that occurred to the frame before you bought the bike, and "damage" which is something the rider inflicts on the frame. 

That said, if you want to give your Cervelo dealer a good laugh... bring it in and ask the question. 

Be sure to tell them "I was just riding along..."

:thumbsup:


----------



## RedNose44

^^^ I agree. Not Cervelo's fault.


----------



## Tupelo

biketwins said:


> I was riding my RS on a training ride today. As I was pulling into my driveway at the end of my ride (8 mph), I shifted into my bottom chain-ring. The chain fell between the bottom chain-ring and the chain-stay, causing a deep gash in the frame. The bike is only a few months old (I'm the original owner) and has only been serviced by the local Cervelo dealership. Do you think this should be covered under Cervelo's warranty since this flaws the integrity of the frame at a high-stress location?


Chain catcher on all carbon bikes can help solve this problem


----------



## Bramster

RJP Diver said:


> Sorry to tell you, but this falls under "user error" dude.
> 
> You're the one who damaged the frame. Do note that there is a difference between a "flaw" which would be an original defect in the manufacture of the bike or something that occurred to the frame before you bought the bike, and "damage" which is something the rider inflicts on the frame.
> 
> That said, if you want to give your Cervelo dealer a good laugh... bring it in and ask the question.
> 
> Be sure to tell them "I was just riding along..."
> 
> :thumbsup:


Did that with my Carbon Soloist four years, 30,000+- km ago. There's a lot of "meat" in this area of the bike. Vroomen-White design. If it breaks, it will be on a monster climb, I.e. low speed (at least for me). Worry NOT


----------



## cantride55

I rode Time and Look for years. Last year my Look 586 cracked at the wishbone on both sides, It took 3 months to get it replaced. When I got a new frame, the dealer for Canada, with the blessing of Look France sent me what ever colour frame they wanted. (There is a post in the Look forum -586 replacement. ) 
My LBS always pointed me to Cervelo, I swore I wouldn't ride one, ever! I;m from Canada, and there seems to be Cervelo's on every corner. I've heard them called 'Disposable race bikes" and I thought that was harsh until I looked into the warrenty. I have seen my LBS take a Cervelo frame with a broken bb, strip it and re-build a new frame, the same day. My nos '08 R3sl with 6700 / Rotor cranks cost what the Look 586 frameset alone cost. Granted the Look HSC6 fork is better than the 3T fork, but I'm sold. I now own 2 Cervelo's. A lifetime warranty means less than it should now days. I've heard another french bike company refuse to honour a lifetime warranty for a seperated alum,sleeve bb because the owner lived close to the ocean. Sea /salt negates the warranty.
Cervelo has me as a loyal customer. The ownership change may impact that in the future but for now, when I'm in the market for my next frame....I will start with Cervelo, then compare everything else to Cervelo.


----------



## Donn12

cotterless ankles said:


> I've been seriously considering the Cervelo RS, but these issues concern me and I'm holding back for now. My second choice is the Synanpse Carbon 3. I'll closely monitor this thread.
> Thanks-
> 
> cotterless ankles


I went in dead set on a synapse. LBS made me ride the RS....game over


----------



## Rob T

*Bottom Bracket issue Question??*

For those that have had bottom bracket issues is it external or internal issue? So if internal is it something I need to check at some point - pull the crank out? What I feel it?

Thanks.


----------

